# التروس واستخداماتها *gears



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

خلال متابعتي لبعض مواقع النت لفت انتباهي من خلال موسوعة الويكابيديا الشرح لهذا الموضوع لذا ارتأيت ان انقله في الملتقى لكي يتسنى لمن يبحث من الاخوة الاعضاء في الملتقى ان يجده جاهزا **ومن الله التوفيق 




*


*


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Differential (mechanical device)


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Differentialgetriebe2.jpg
A cutaway view of a car final drive unit which contains the differential


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

روابط فعالة ////////////

********s*

[hide]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 Purpose <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-2">2 History <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3">3 Functional description <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-4">4 Loss of traction <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-5">5 Traction-aiding devices <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-6">6 Epicyclic differential <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-7">7 Spur-gear differential <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-8">8 Non-automotive applications <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-9">9 Active differentials <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-10">10 See also <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-11">11 References 
12 External links


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Purpose


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*[edit] Epicyclic differential*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Epicyclic_gear_ratios.pnghttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Epicyclic_gear_ratios.png
Epicyclic gearing is used here to apportion torque asymmetrically. The input shaft is the green hollow one, the yellow is the low torque output, and the pink is the high torque output. The force applied in the yellow and the pink gears is the same, but since the arm of the pink one is 2x-3x bigger the torque will be 2x-3x higher.


An epicyclic differential uses epicyclic gearing to split and apportion torque asymmetrically between the front and rear axles. An epicyclic differential is at the heart of the Toyota Prius automotive drive train, where it interconnects the engine, motor-generators, and the drive wheels (which have a second differential for splitting torque as usual). It has the advantage of being relatively compact along the length of its axis (that is, the sun gear shaft).


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اليكم الرابط ارجو ان يكون مفيدااااااااااااااااااااااااا

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differential_(mechanics)


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اخوكم حسن العراقي 
0 الجيل الجديد لاطارات السيارات !!!!!!!!!!!!!الجيل الجديد لاطارات السيارات !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Clipart illustrations of a simple machine, gears. Gears are used by connecting them to an axle, and using the interconnecting cogs to move other gears or parts of a system. Their mechanics are similar to the wheel and axle. 



​Clock, Wheels of a
_A clock is run by wheels. Each wheel turns another to keep the clock running...._

​Cog-wheel
_"A small projection in machinery, used to impart motion. C. wheel, a wheel having cogs on its circumfrence." — Williams, 1889..._

​Crown-wheel
_A wheel with cogs or teeth at right angles to its plane...._

​Drill, twist bit
_Twist drill bit...._

​Epicycloidal Teeth
_"Epicycloidal teeth, teeth for gearing cut in the form of an epicycloid." -Whitney, 1911..._

​Epicycloidal Wheel
_A wheel or ring fixed to a framework, toothed on its inner side, and having in gear with it another toothed wheel of half the diameter of the first, fitted so as to revolve around the center of the la..._

​Epicycloidal Wheel
_"Epicycloidal wheel, a wheel or ring fixed to a framework, toothed on its inner side, and having in gear with it another toothed wheel, of half the diameter of the first, fitted so as to revolve about..._


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

​Gearing
_A train of wheels for transmitting and varying motion in machinery...._

​Gears
_"It is found preferable, therefore, when a great difference of velocity is required, to use a combination of wheels, of moderate size. In the following figure, three wheels are seen thusly connected...._

​Gears
_A pinion and spur gear meshed together. ..._

​Mitre-wheels
_"2 wheels revolving in contact, but in different planes, so as to transfer motion from one plane to another." — Williams, 1889..._

​Planet wheel
_The exterior wheel of the sun and planet motion of gears. ..._

​Rack and pinion gears
_A gear system with a rack gear and small pinion gear. Used to conovert circular motion to rectilinear motion. ..._

​Rack and worm gears
_A gear system with a rack gear and worm gear. Used to conovert circular motion to rectilinear motion. ..._

​Rag-wheel
_A wheel furnished with projecting pins on the rim, which fit into the links of a chain...._

​Ratchet-wheel
_"A circular wheel, with teeth on the circumference, by which it can be moved or its motion stayed." — Williams, 1889..._

​Righthand spiral gears
_Righthand spiral gears..._

​Rotary pump
_"The design is to produce a continued stream, by simply turning it into a crank, thus converting the piston into cog-wheels and the vertical motion into a rotary one." -Comstock 1850..._

​Sprocket
_A sprocket and chain...._

​Sprocket
_A sprocket and chain...._

​Sprocket
_A sprocket and chain...._

​Sprocket
_A sprocket and chain...._

​Spur-wheel
_"A wheel having teeth projecting radially from the circumference." — Williams, 1889..._

​Wheel, Cog
_A wheel having teeth or cogs, used in ransmitting motion by enguaging the cogs of another similiar wheel or a rack. ..._

​Wheel, Core
_A wheel having recesses into which cogs or another wheel may be inserted, or into which cogs may be driven...._


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

Clipart illustrations of a simple machine, gears. Gears are used by connecting them to an axle, and using the interconnecting cogs to move other gears or parts of a system. Their mechanics are similar to the wheel and axle. 



​Worm and worm wheel
_Lefthand single thread worm and worm wheel...._

​Worm and worm wheel
_Righthand single thread worm and worm wheel...._


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

نرجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا ​


----------



## حسن هادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*




مع التحية اخوكم حسن​*


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس حسن ، فالموضوع جميل والشرح أجمل .. بارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## حسن هادي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس حسن ، فالموضوع جميل والشرح أجمل .. بارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
> مع تحياتي ،،
> د.أحمد زكي


 

حياك الله اخي العزيز ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع اخوكم 
حسن العراقي


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## كرار محمود (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ونتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق​


----------



## ahmadco10 (2 فبراير 2012)

شــكــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## سيف طاهر (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------

